# Cuyahoga Pike



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking to really get after some pike this year. Went out a couple times last year but couldn't line up a day off with decent river conditions. 

Anyway, from looking at some old posts it looks like husky jerks ate the way to go. Can anyone recommend some colors and sizes? 

Usually I don't mind trial and error bit at $4-6 a piece, I can see that getting expensive quick. 

Also if any of you wants to trade pike spots on the Cuyahoga for steelhead spots on the rocky river, shoot me a pm
Thanks!


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Socom,

A tried and true pike bait is the Rapala HJ-14 in blue and silver. A #4 blue fox super vibrax in firetiger will also just about always work.

Don't be afraid to try all of your musky baits out there too.... I've caught many nice pike throwing bulldawgs and 6~8 in jerk baits and glide baits.

The Cuyahoga is very nice to fish via canoe or kayak. If you don' have access to one of these, try starting at these spots for shore fishing:

1. Eldon Russell Park; can work downstream maybe 1/2 mile
2. Cemetery right in Kent; work upstream to the bridge

You can target the pike anytime the river is not frozen.

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Dave,

Thanks for the reply and the advice. I have been kicking around the idea of a sit atop kayak but for now will be shore fishing. 

Going to pick up some new lures and do a little scouting on Google maps. 

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

You will enjoy the Cuyahoga for pike fishing! I suggest using heavy braid as there is a lot of timber in the water..... and the pike love to hide right in the thick of it. I typically use 80# braid and it's enough that I can straighten a hook on the HJ14, and often pull in a small log if I am using a heavier gage musky hook. Most of the time I'm fishing via kayak or canoe which makes snag retrieval much easier, but I definitely get value out of using the heavy line. It's not a requirement to be successful though. One of the guys that taught me quite a bit about Ohio pike fishing uses nothing but 8# mono and rarely uses a steel leader. Ordinarily I would say that this was naïve, but this guy has caught more big Ohio pike than me and has been doing it for a long time. The light line is definitely a benefit when using live bait and fishing clear & cold water this time of year.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I too would like to try pike fishing the Hoga this year for the first time. I have a kayak and would like some suggestions of wear to put in with the yak. I don't need a ramp, but would need to be able to park within a reasonable walking distance of the river. Thanks!


----------

